# Twitter Accounts - post them here!



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

I enjoy twitter because I get to connect with people who share the same hobbies and interests and I do. BigAlsAquarium (Joel) is one of my favourite people to follow as he is approachable for advice and just an overall good guy.

I'll post my twitter : http://www.twitter.com/GrahamJRiot

feel free to follow me. I post pictures and fishy things there. I also post news and politics, but less of that. Sometimes I post funny things that happen in Toronto.


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

http://www.twitter.com/ryno1974

I don't tweet a lot, mainly follow aquarium stuff, mma stuff, and some random celebs. Feel free to follow!

Sent from my X10a using Tapatalk


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

My twitter is here: http://twitter.com/#!/igorKanshyn

I can post ofter, if people will read that


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

I signed up after seeing this thread, haven't really used it much yet.

Igor that was a great Rob F video you posted. It's going to be an interesting few years.

GregNBishop


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Greg_o said:


> I signed up after seeing this thread, haven't really used it much yet.
> 
> Igor that was a great Rob F video you posted. It's going to be an interesting few years.
> 
> GregNBishop


I'm following you now 

Yeah, in my city of origin (Kyiv, Ukraine) we have such a mayor now. He behaves like a complete idiot, but he created an enormous corruption in the city.


----------

